# Battle For Middle Earth 2 Losing Connection Problem. Please Help!



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Hello. As you can see by the title. My Battle for middle earth 2. Keeps disconnecting. Now I can log in, well and good up to then. I go to look for a game. It lags. Then says Ive lost connection. I know how to access my router and its settings BUT I am a computer novice other then that. I have forwarded ALL ports between 8088 - 65535 like it says. As a ditch effort to. and changed my DMZ to enabled. and added the IP adress BFME2 said I log on with. Now I have NO clue what to do next as it takes me ALOT of time to log on. It actually makes me loose interest in trying to play the game sometimes, it frustrates me that much. If you have any idea how to help me, please Im happy to oblige. Just guide me the beginners way Please  
Thanks alot  Brad:4-dontkno


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Any Help please?? :[


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you go to www.speedtest.com and post your speeds here? Click on the closest city(normally represented by a star).


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

My Download speed is 9679, and my Upload speed is 494. (I clicked on the Free speed test) As I didnt know where else to go. Hope this helps decifer what my problem is  Thanks alot for trying to help =)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well the link I provided was the wrong one. 

Can you go here: www.speedtest.net and post your speeds?


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Okay  Well My speeds are as follows : 
Download: 9.35
Upload: 0.37
Ping: 1040 ms  
Thanks again, hope this helps


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

If this is an alternative way of showing you


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What programs are running in the background?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

In addition,

Just looking at your speedtest, your ping is extremely high. 

Let's double check on this, take a pingtest at pingtest.net

Pingtest will see if you drop any packets and such.

Are you on a wireless connection?


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Erm I usually just run MSN and Facebook  The usual.. No problems with any other games though.. Its ONLY this game that I have problems with.. 
Yepp, Im on wireless connection too, and as far as the ping from the first post. seems extremely high, this is the latest, WITHOUT LOTR running, maybe this makes a huge difference?


Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

If it's only this game, try uninstalling it with Revo Uninstaller found in my sig.


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

How would that helpp? Because Ive uninstalled alot of times thinking its game.dat... 
i think its just my router? because if i plug it straight into the box, it works fine..
FML I really want to play it lol


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh well if it works straight into the modem then its the router. But I'm just surprised that LOTR is the only game effected by it.


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Is there anything else I can do with my Router? Can I give remote access to see whats wrong with it? or.. Because Im out of ideas with this S*** router


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you do a ping test while connected directly to the modem with LOTR running?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

What type of router do you have, how did you forward your ports - can you describe to me the process you undertook?

Wireless routers aren't the best for gaming. Can you try connecting a cable to your router, and see how it performs?

What other games/applications do you run?


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

My Router is a Linksys WRT54GS
Because the port forwarding thing on BFME wasnt clickable to edit. I just put the full range of 8088 - 65535, that was only a test. and it doesnt work.. So..
Umm and the ping with BFME logged on and running is

Thats with my typical programmes running to, MSN and facebook.. 
And yes thats with BFME2 logged on, and running. I seriously am out of ideas.... Thanks for your help :sigh:


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

And as far as connecting a new wire, im over the other side of my house.. so theres no point for one game. If worst comes to worst Il just have to put up with it, as its the only game that does this... Ive only just changed from desktop to laptop, and cutting the cable away from under the carpet.. so no going back Lool


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

BradBacon said:


> My Router is a Linksys WRT54GS
> Because the port forwarding thing on BFME wasnt clickable to edit. I just put the full range of 8088 - 65535, that was only a test. and it doesnt work.. So..
> Umm and the ping with BFME logged on and running is
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm not entirely sure of how you forwarded the ports, but skim over the guide at *portforward* for your router and see if you did everything you asked for, such as setting up a static IP.


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Okay thanks  Will do! Ill check back in a min to see if it works


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Set up a static IP, checked all the ports, all fine... but I still cant put in my own designated port for BFME2, it just wont let me click in the box for some reason =/


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Helppppp


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm really stumped on this one. Let me see about getting someone from the Networking Section to help us out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would be useful to know what level of service you subscribe to from the ISP. Your upload speed looks very slow.


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Elven for going to all this trouble  And as for changing the ISP or contacting them, if thats the ONLY available option, then ill have to deal with constant disconnection through navigation... When im in a game its fine. My Dad pays for the ISP and definately wont change it for one game hehe  Thanks alot...
Lets see if we can find another bloody option! (N) Lool  Thanks guys


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

All you need to do is call and ask about the speeds to the modem. If they aren't what they should be, they should send out a free worker(to you anyway) to see about fixing it. I know a method that could make your speeds a little slower. Can you do a speed test directly plugged into the modem?


----------



## BradBacon (May 20, 2010)

Yehh I can  I could have a go if it helps  
Thanks


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Go to www.speedtest.net and record your speeds while connected to the modem and post them here.


----------

